# In Case of an Emergency



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Thought this would be helpful in case of an emergency with your dog. I will be putting this up on my fridge beside the E-vet info.

http://www.berner.org/pages/dogcpr.pdf


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Good thinking Batman! I've just printed myself a copy, and one for my two friends whilst I was at it.
Thanks alot.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That is a very good idea, to have something posted like that on the fridge.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Absolutley genius idea! Yep its going up!


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks SO much for posting this. I don't worry when they're with the pet sitters-they are trained in this. I'm the one who is not. I'll practice on Apollo tonight - that should be interesting. Ever tried wrestling with a 100 lb Rottie who has made up his mind NOT to do something <sigh>?


----------

